# OFFICAL W8 PIC POST~!~!~!~!



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Come on, i know you got em


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: OFFICAL W8 PIC POST~!~!~!~! (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

Engine or the car ???


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: OFFICAL W8 PIC POST~!~!~!~! (VWGUY4EVER)*

doesnt matter


----------



## cabriodude2000 (Oct 9, 2002)

this will be one of those cars that is ahead of its time in my opinion


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (cabriodude2000)*









































_Modified by VWGUY4EVER at 7:42 AM 7-28-2003_

_Modified by VWGUY4EVER at 7:43 AM 7-28-2003_


_Modified by VWGUY4EVER at 7:44 AM 7-28-2003_


----------



## KOG (Mar 5, 2003)

w8 should have been put in a gti


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (KOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KOG* »_w8 should have been put in a gti

Amen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EVLG35 (Jun 30, 2000)

*(I Wuz BottlFedG60)*









Mike Tolliver's former W8 Wagon...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (I Wuz BottlFedG60) (TeutonicVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TeutonicVR6* »_








Mike Tolliver's former W8 Wagon...

WoW, uber sexy


----------



## SlientG60 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: (I Wuz BottlFedG60) (TeutonicVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TeutonicVR6* »_ 
Mike Tolliver's *former* W8 Wagon...

what happened?


----------



## EVLG35 (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: (I Wuz BottlFedG60) (SlientG60)*

Oh I don't know but I remember back when I had two car payments on both of my rides below and then the high insurance too...granted I wanted and could afford it--its just something that still bugged me and I would imagine a $700 car payment a month not to mention filling up with petrol all the time was prolly a factor in him getting rid of it--very cool though for sho'!


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (I Wuz BottlFedG60) (TeutonicVR6)*

That's why I have this:


----------



## Letsgopens13 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (KOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KOG* »_w8 should have been put in a gti

Good luck fitting it in there. And talk about poor weight distribution, and forget about cornering.


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (Letsgopens13)*









































Another of the rare black W8 variants! (Amazing...not that many W8 variants in the world, yet I know 4 other black W8 variant owners on these boards...well, three others since one sold out!).


----------



## EVLG35 (Jun 30, 2000)

*(zackiedawg)*

That shot with the cruise ship in the background is one of the best pics I've ever seen with a VW...


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (zackiedawg) (TeutonicVR6)*

Thanks! We are pretty lucky down here in South Florida to have some amazing scenery to shoot with.


----------



## zedbyers (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (zackiedawg) (zedbyers)*

another great piece of engineering!









































_Modified by zedbyers at 10:15 AM 8-22-2003_


_Modified by zedbyers at 11:49 PM 8-24-2003_


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (zackiedawg)*

Wicked 8! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw_man (Aug 24, 2003)

Hey, I just got my licence, and my parents said that they are going to get me a car. So, I am going to get a golf, probably a 4 door, around 1990. Since you can put a V-6 in, and a W-8 is meant to fit in a spot for a V-6, do you think it would be possible for me to put a W-8 in?


----------



## vw2.0gti (Nov 15, 2000)

*Re: OFFICAL W8 PIC POST~!~!~!~! (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

















YEA BABY!! only 600 miles on her so far!


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: OFFICAL W8 PIC POST~!~!~!~! (vw2.0gti)*

Keep em coming


----------



## WilliamWestfall (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*


_Quote »_










TREND MOTORS http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
W8 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (WilliamWestfall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WilliamWestfall* »_
TREND MOTORS http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
W8 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Really ?? This is my 2nd car and the family's 4th from Trend and I/we have nothing but praise....


----------



## W8-4Motion (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*

Dude
Are those pics before the H&R springs or after?
My H&R W8 was so low(6" off the ground), it kept on hitting the bottom everytime i drive it. Thats why i went back to the factory ones
















Oh!! I forgot to tell you, I live in NYC (pot hole city) http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Sucks to be me, can't use those springs








kickass pics


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (W8-4Motion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W8-4Motion* »_Dude
Are those pics before the H&R springs or after?
My H&R W8 was so low(6" off the ground), it kept on hitting the bottom everytime i drive it. Thats why i went back to the factory ones















Oh!! I forgot to tell you, I live in NYC (pot hole city) http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Sucks to be me, can't use those springs








kickass pics









Yes, those are H&R Sports. Sorry you have trouble in NYC but then again, what car doesn't







I have this for my forays into NYC. The W8 will never see the east side of the GWB or any of the tunnels...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*

I was in Harlem all of last week and i blew a set of Tokico's going down 129st crossing Lennox Ave. Damn City


----------



## WilliamWestfall (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGUY4EVER* »_
Really ?? This is my 2nd car and the family's 4th from Trend and I/we have nothing but praise....

Like any dealership, i am sure a lot of the customers have been very satisfied, but i know of a few people that felt Trend treated them badly.


----------



## EVLG35 (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: (WilliamWestfall)*

Those rims are pretty mean...just outta curiosity, is the offset Audi 5x112 for the W8's/Passat (I am sure it is but just checking)


----------



## W8-4Motion (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGUY4EVER* »_
Yes, those are H&R Sports. Sorry you have trouble in NYC but then again, what car doesn't







I have this for my forays into NYC. The W8 will never see the east side of the GWB or any of the tunnels...










Dude
Did you use this H&R part#54778, for some reason when I put mine on, it seems much lower, I can't see a gap, can't even fit my hand over the tires. Sorry, but I don't have a picture to show you, I really wanted to put those springs on, much better proformance.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (W8-4Motion)*

That's the right p/n... Installed upside down ?? Boxed wrong from H&R ??
Nope, this and the pic above is on the H&R's with stock shocks..










_Modified by VWGUY4EVER at 7:20 AM 9-8-2003_


----------



## W8-4Motion (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGUY4EVER* »_That's the right p/n... Installed upside down ?? Boxed wrong from H&R ??
Nope, this and the pic above is on the H&R's with stock shocks..

_Modified by VWGUY4EVER at 7:20 AM 9-8-2003_

dude maybe i got rip off
son of *******


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (W8-4Motion)*

Next time you're in Jersey,let me know. We'll meet up and you can see for yourself....
BTW. you going to this ?? ---> http://www.clubb5.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=49759 


_Modified by VWGUY4EVER at 4:47 PM 9-10-2003_


----------



## EruIthildur (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*

Here is my ride...
























Yummy.


----------

